# SEOUL | Hangang Bridge Elevated Linear Park | Pro



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Construction begins in 2020, finishes in June of 2021.

Source: https://realestate.daum.net/news/detail/main/20190320114354386
































































The Hangang Bridge was destroyed by the South Korean army in 1950 during the Korean war in an effort to impede the North Korean regiments advancing due south. It still remains a controversy because thousands of Korean civilians were not able to escape. 
The historically significant incident will be recognized as an exhibition in the elevated linear park.










Historical photo depicting the destruction of the Hangang Bridge in 1950/06/28 










Civilians escaping across the destroyed Hangang Bridge


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

The winner of the architectural project for this bridge has been selected, and was announced today by Seoul Metropolitan Government.

The new 10.5-meter wide, 500-meter long bridge is scheduled to be completed in 2021. The construction contract is planned to be signed by the end of this year, and construction to begin in early 2020, following the demolition of the Noryangjin Overpass, for an opening in June 2021.

As I had previously reported on the Seoul Projects & Construction thread, another pedestrian bridge is under planning on the section between Nodeul Island and Yongsan, with a planned opening in 2022. And the new Nodeul Island Culture Center itself is scheduled to open this September.





































http://www.newsis.com/view/?id=NISX20190730_0000726402&cID=10801&pID=14000

http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/07/30/2019073001214.html


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks iconic. Han River keeps getting better and better.


----------

